# Ballarat, Sunday December 16th



## Lecterfan (6/11/12)

Righto.

Monday 17th I need to be in the Melbourne CBD at 8.30am registering to attend a conference on some reasonably intense philosophy.

Therefore, the only sensible thing is to do this:

Piss-up (and brew day if interested) at my joint, Sunday 16th December. Arrivals welcome from around 10.30am onwards (for brewing purposes)*...if no brewday then from midday onwards.*

BYO EVERYTHING! Nibbles etc etc... I will wheel the bbq out so if you want to bring something to stick on it then do so. Rather than charge $$$$ for food (as I'm not going to be able to match the last lot of gatherings) I thought this would be easier. I don't have a cylinder for kegs.


I know not everyone can make this date...sorry, this time of year is busy for all of us.

This is roughly a 10.30am - 8pm thing. Out-of-towners are welcome. Nothing fancy, just drinking each others beers and making polite comments for about 45 minutes and then being smart-arses (or is that just my modus operandi?).

Brewday: I think I'll knock something out on the day. I am headed towards a BIAB type set up and think I might try it...then again, maybe I won't, but Wakka and I have discussed this as a possibility.





edit: the last of a lovely batch of saison and some of my main thinkers from my thesis pictured. This is for demonstration purposes only, everyone knows I don't talk philosophy or bring out beers this good at actual meetings. Just shit and shit.


----------



## manticle (6/11/12)

In lieu of an actual Vic case swap happening this Christmas, I might try and drag two ranga beardy blokes up for it. If I fail to do that, I'll get a train and hitch a ride with you back to the CBD the following day.

Be good to throw little morsels of parritch biscuit to the little garden leprechauns again.


----------



## Lecterfan (6/11/12)

hahaha - cool - only thing, the ride home for your good self will probably be the train...either I'll be sitting next to you on the train or I'll be in a pre-packed car full of conference goers...(either way, if you're happy with that as a possibility).

Also, to those who don't know me or have an established 'rapport', this isn't a free-for-all-overnighter. I seriously will pull the pin at a 'reasonable' hour, but this does not preclude a tent or swag in the front yard should it come to that. But be prepared for a 5.30-6am wake up call from 'the big whiffer'.


----------



## billygoat (6/11/12)

Lecterfan said:


> Also, to those who don't know me or have an established 'rapport', this isn't a free-for-all-overnighter. I seriously will pull the pin at a 'reasonable' hour,
> View attachment 58289



Soft


----------



## manticle (6/11/12)

Lecterfan said:


> hahaha - cool - only thing, the ride home for your good self will probably be the train...either I'll be sitting next to you on the train.........




You're driving the fucken train, mofo.

With a small hat and greasy overalls on.

YEAH!


----------



## wakkatoo (6/11/12)

Cool. Ill be there, probably a bit seedy so lets see what happens with my part of a brew day. Knowing my old school mates who are over the night before, it will be a slow start on Sunday. But I shall be there at some time, in some state ;-)


----------



## Lecterfan (6/11/12)

billygoat said:


> Soft-core man on man porn is what I want from you Lecterfan


No worries billygoat, I am very open minded



manticle said:


> You're driving the fucken train, mofo.
> 
> With a small hat and greasy overalls on.
> 
> YEAH!


**** yea, this is just the sort of thing we have in mind...CHOO CHOO


----------



## Vitalstatistix (6/11/12)

manticle said:


> In lieu of an actual Vic case swap happening this Christmas, I might try and drag two ranga beardy blokes up for it. If I fail to do that, I'll get a train and hitch a ride with you back to the CBD the following day.
> 
> Be good to throw little morsels of parritch biscuit to the little garden leprechauns again.




one ranga beardy bloke up for it here!

Manticle: Maybe train is the go so beers can a-flow?


----------



## Yob (7/11/12)

Early wake up shouldn't be a problem, I'm usually asleep by dark and curled up with said whiffer
B)


----------



## pommie_granite (7/11/12)

Lecterfan said:


> Righto.
> 
> Monday 17th I need to be in the Melbourne CBD at 8.30am registering to attend a conference on some reasonably intense philosophy.
> 
> ...



Not going to make this one...


----------



## manticle (7/11/12)

Shit. Just got reminded by Vitalstatistix that our indoor soccer comp will still be running (Sunday evenings) Might not be able to make it after all. If we do, it will be short and sweet.


----------



## Lecterfan (7/11/12)

BUMP - this isn't just for all-grain brewers etc... I know there are other 'Ballarat and region' brewers on this forum, feel free to say gday, talk with like minded pissheads, err...brewers... and drink beer.

Other than the very helpful people on this site that I've either met or had 'PM' activity with, the biggest leaps and bounds I've had as a brewer have come from these shindigs. You'll get more tried and true advice and information in one meeting than you'll get from a month of Sundays from most other local sources. Plus you get to drink the product and judge for yourself; the proof is in the pudding (we try not to bring the shit pudding haha).

Same goes for anyone interested/or able to organise a Sunday arvo in Ballarat (as far as travel or accommodation goes).

PM with any questions etc etc...

There are no stupid questions, only stupid people. :icon_cheers: 

To Mants and my Gaulish friend...you will get here or you won't...the offer remains open...train station from my place taxi is probably around $17...I can pick you up at the start if need be.


----------



## manticle (7/11/12)

The proof is not IN the pudding at all. The proof OF the pudding is in the eating (of said pudding).

So there.


----------



## Lecterfan (8/11/12)

manticle said:


> The proof is not IN the pudding at all. The proof OF the pudding is in the eating (of said pudding).
> 
> So there.




Ah, see, you made a classic mistake; you took an existential-ontological proposition and equivocated the word 'in' which you then used to frame the rest of the sentence within a Cartesian metaphysic to demonstrate the existence of the pudding. You sir, have taken 'the question of being' for granted with your vulgar 'metaphysics of presence'.


edit - to potential attendees...don't let my b/s put you off haha


----------



## Muscovy_333 (8/11/12)

Lecterfan said:


> Ah, see, you made a classic mistake; you took an existential-ontological proposition and equivocated the word 'in' which you then used to frame the rest of the sentence within a Cartesian metaphysic to demonstrate the existence of the pudding. You sir, have taken 'the question of being' for granted with your vulgar 'metaphysics of presence'.
> 
> 
> edit - to potential attendees...don't let my b/s put you off haha




And to paraphrase...I also believe that the pudding is the proof. 
Lecterfan, I cant make it along but have a great mate who lives in the RAT that should get involved. 

Can you please PM the address of your GAFF.


----------



## manticle (8/11/12)

Lecterfan said:


> Ah, see, you made a classic mistake; you took an existential-ontological proposition and equivocated the word 'in' which you then used to frame the rest of the sentence within a Cartesian metaphysic to demonstrate the existence of the pudding. You sir, have taken 'the question of being' for granted with your vulgar 'metaphysics of presence'.



There is no proof of pudding and therefore the pudding and its proof cannot and do not exist. Without proof, you cannot state neither a priori nor posteriori that there will be, can be or ever was pudding, even if you 'remember' eating some.

If you cannot demonstrate a cause for pudding, how can you claim that there is proof of any kind?


----------



## Lecterfan (8/11/12)

manticle said:


> There is no proof of pudding and therefore the pudding and its proof cannot and do not exist. Without proof, you cannot state neither a priori nor posteriori that there will be, can be or ever was pudding, even if you 'remember' eating some.
> 
> If you cannot demonstrate a cause for pudding, how can you claim that there is proof of any kind?




No, I don't accept the premise of either of those statements as they rely on a Cartesian metaphysic. Notions of 'proof' in the empirical sense, or the rationalist notions of a pri and a post are entirely contingent on a Cartesian metaphysic, that we are in some sense separate from the world. While these notions are pragmatically useful in day to day discourse, they are simply self-legitimising narratives that claim capital-T 'Truths' to an event based on critera and categories that are arbitrarily constructed in order to meet the conditions of the event in the first place.

The second statement in particular demonstrates an over reliance on an empirical perspective that _in itself_ cannot work beyond the categories that it also creates.

Of course I concede that my original use of the word 'proof' is part of this type of discourse, but in order to articulate or make intelligble certain conceptual gestures, utilising existing notions is sometimes a linguistic necessary, but one that must be considered as part of a despotic regime of signs. There is no 'proof' other than the existence of a signifier that can only signify other signifiers _ad infinitum_, all meaning is dictated by an imposition of arbitrary notions that arise spontaneously over time. Thus the return to my original contention that from an existential-phenomenological ontological stance the notion of 'in' exists in a space in which notions of proof (or 'OF'), binaries, and the Cartesian metaphysic are untenable (they make no sense as they over-reach and continually contradict themselves).

Muscovy - your friend should display his interest by emailing the BAR website and getting in contact with us, easy done.


----------



## wakkatoo (8/11/12)

manticle said:


> blah, blah, big word here, another big word there...






Lecterfan said:


> blah, blah. even bigger words here, and even bigger words there...



Oi! you two!! You are making my head hurt.


So, _Lecture_fan, I take it that there will be some pudding at this shin-dig?? I like pudding. 


I'd say carry on, but I wouldnt mean it 

edit: yes, I modified the quotes into something I could understand...


----------



## manticle (8/11/12)

Lecterfan said:


> Of course I concede that my original use of the word 'proof' is part of this type of discourse



See? Proof that there is no proof. You cannot escape your Cartesian derived doom. 

Was there ever a platonic 'good' pudding?


----------



## Vitalstatistix (8/11/12)

manticle said:


> Was there ever a platonic 'good' pudding?



would that be GOODing?....


----------



## Yob (8/11/12)

Black Pudding?

:icon_drool2:


----------



## DU99 (8/11/12)

what about some haggis :icon_offtopic: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haggis


----------



## WarmBeer (8/11/12)

Pudding :icon_drool2:


----------



## Lecterfan (8/11/12)

Sorry Wakka, we promise we won't play with the ball inside anymore. Warmbeer's pudding is the only sort I have any genuine interest in at this point haha.


----------



## WarmBeer (8/11/12)

Lecterfan said:


> Warmbeer's pudding is the only sort I have any genuine interest in at this point haha.


----------



## Yob (14/11/12)

The Melbourne Brewers end of year pissup get together is on the 15 down the Island (though the calender doesn't show it)

It's a terrible thing to have to choose between pissups social gatherings.


----------



## Beastie (17/11/12)

Hi Richard,

I will be there, early to watch a master brewer work. Not sure what I will have to bring, am going to brew a Irish red Monday, it's going to be a bit young, but it will be wet.

See you then.


----------



## mesa99 (18/11/12)

Sounds good Lecterfan. I don't know that I will make it there as early as 10:30 but will endeavour for something like 12. Looking forward to another brew day style meetup, we haven't had one of those in ages. I only wish I had a portable set-up to brew too.

I will have my Edinburgh IPA ready for swigging by then.


----------



## Lecterfan (18/11/12)

Beastie said:


> I will be there, early to watch a master brewer work.



Shit, who is that? What time is she/he getting here?



mesa99 said:


> Sounds good Lecterfan. I don't know that I will make it there as early as 10:30 but will endeavour for something like 12. Looking forward to another brew day style meetup, we haven't had one of those in ages. I only wish I had a portable set-up to brew too.
> 
> I will have my Edinburgh IPA ready for swigging by then.




In all seriousness I might not do a brewday yet, I'll confirm closer to the date.

I dunno if I'll have anything much fancy to drink on the day... I'm relying on you guys haha.


----------



## mesa99 (9/12/12)

Lecterfan said:


> In all seriousness I might not do a brewday yet, I'll confirm closer to the date.



Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.

Edit: In all seriousness, a brewday would be a good afternoon. It's been a while. Anyone else keen to bring their gear along and do one (if ok by Lecterfan). I would if I had portable gear.


----------



## Lecterfan (9/12/12)

Yep, I'll be brewing. If you really want to see all the boring stuff then get there around 11am. In general feel free to drop in between 11am - 8pmish...I suppose the 'official' start will be around 1pm. BYO whatever etc etc, you know the deal. I don't have any gas to dispense, and could beer-engine owners please let me know in advance if they need my pine picnic table again or not?

I'll try to clean the bbq between now and then so it can be used on the day also (BYO stuff to put on the bbq).

Mesa: I don't think anyone else will brew...Wakka will be feeling a bit seedy probably haha, although Herbo might be an option? Regardless...


----------



## Ausward (15/12/12)

Hey Lecterfan,

Sorry to say I will not make this one. Have started brewing though. Will look forward to catching up with the B.A.R in the new year.


----------



## Yob (15/12/12)

With the melbourne brewers christmas bbq / booze up tonight at the opposite end of the state, it's unlikely I wall, make it down tmoz either.

Have a good one lads

:icon_drunk:


----------



## Lecterfan (16/12/12)

Hey Yob, guess I should have checked this thread before PM-ing you hahaha.

No worries Ausward, glad you have got the AG set up running.

Thanks for letting me know guys!

...I'm off to mash in!


----------



## Beastie (15/1/13)

Happy new year to you all, and a belated thanks to you lecter for a great afternoon. Good to watch somebody else brew got a few good tips thanks. 

Have we discussed when and where the nest meet is going to be?


----------

